# Your "role" in your haunt



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Curious as to what your role is in your own haunt on Halloween; Are you able to take part in the scares? Do you just hand out candy? Are you to busy doing crowd control or running around making sure everything else is working? I find myself largely doing crowd contrl and making sure all is well in each of the areas; foggers working, helpers/actors are okay, trying to grab a few photos, and just saying hi to friends who stop by, which is hard sometimes given that we can have 50 or 60 people lined up to go through. I really try to get in a few good scares at some point during the night, and this is my real enjoyment. Wondering what you all do and if you have to multi-task.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I hand out the candy, chat with the visitors who slow down long enough to look at all the props, and prep each round of glow bracelets. I do get scares, but that's because people can't see me inside our darkened house until I actually get to the front door. We leave the porch light on and just use the screened storm door - I can see the ToTs from inside the house, but they can't see me. It's as if I appear out of nowhere when I open the door.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Since mine is a yard haunt and contained to my yard, I am usually in control of what goes on during Halloween. It's mainly me outside interacting with the TOT'ers and I always have a great time. Depending on my mood, I may dress up as Troll Wizard, or I may dress up as something else. If I dress as something else, there are always kids and parents who ask where is the Troll Wizard? 

I usually tell them he's on vacation and will be back next year. So we shall see what happens this year. My haunt is pretty much set up on automatic and everything works like clockwork. I rarely ever have any problems with equipment because I try to keep things simple and easy to fix if there is a problem. 

I think this will be the last time for my haunt as it is, it's time for a revamp for next year. Something totally different and brand new. Haven't totally decided on what I'm going to do, with the holidays coming and me decorating for Thanksgiving and Christmas too, it will have to wait till after New Years! :jol:


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I used to dress up and give out candy years ago but now I don't have the time. I'm usually walking around addressing the graveyard and keeping the foggers, lighting, animatronics and audio going. Things always need tweaking. I set up everything during Halloween day and adjust things as it gets dark.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I love being inside the haunt and getting first hand vibe from all the screams! The past 2 years my daughter and I have really enjoyed this and this year I am REALLY trying hard to make sure my partner gets amongst it as well - he is usually the one back at the party group organising who is next to hit the trail down to the haunt. Nothing like seeing the payback of all your hard work throughout the year - I highly recommend it!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I do a little of it all. I make sure all the lights and foggers are working correctly, I check up on the few scares we have, I keep the crowds orderly, and I occasionally get to hand out some candy. Then at the end of the night, I get to take it all down.


----------



## shannibal (Aug 14, 2013)

Last year the owner of the haunt I'm involved with made himself the main attraction of the upstairs area (there's an upstairs and a downstairs, 2 different themes). I was the dead, ripped-open, dissected body in the basement. This year he is going to float around and help actors and just generally do some scares but manage everything at the same time. He gave me the main role of upstairs this year. Going to be awesome!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Hubby is usually the scare actor; kiddo hands out candy; I dress up & do everything else. This year kiddo won't be here, so I have to figure out how to 'do everything else' and still hand out candy. We don't get large crowds so it'll be do-able.


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Well, in the haunted walk I volunteer at, I dress up and walk the groups brought the haunt , always talking ......I make up stories throughout the walk so that he people look at me then he actors scare them......works pretty well. Now on halloween.....my family and I get dressed up and just have fun!


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

Ditto with Georgeb68... with the addition that it is my haunt. It just seems easier to maintain quality control by playing that guide role to also judge reactions and tweak the experience as needed. I just need to find a volunteer between now and Halloween to be the gatekeeper of sorts...holding the heathen masses back while I am doing the guide thing.


----------



## laurajo (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm a living doll. I act like a dummy until someone walks by, then jump at them. I love it!!!


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

I am always the man behind the camera. I constantly walk through the haunt behind patrons to document their scares and gather all the footage I can, including interviews outside the haunt. I think I get as much enjoyment editing the footage and re-living it on screen as I do in building HINSON HOUSE of HORROR.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I run around like a madman making sure the whole thing doesn't fall apart. I also operate the puppet after my son gets burned out, which is basically the second half of the evening when traffic slows way down and most of the operating bugs have been ironed out.

I usually don't even get around to making a costume for myself. Hoping to change that this year, even though I'm not usually seen by visitors.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Slave to my own madness...


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

design artist/lone prop builder/tshirt printer/haunt setup director/audio engineer/lighting specialist/beer cooler executive/zombie who chases the kids down the street/teardown and storage director...


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

prop builder, electrician, lighting expert, porter, painter, web site designer, print designer, photographer/videographer, carpenter and undead ankle-grabbing minion lying in wait...


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I am a slave I tell you, nothing more than a slave!!!!


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

My favorite role is to stand there and watch people turn the corner and say "There's the house I was telling you about!", or gather to take pictures of themselves in front of the graveyard. 

Most of the time, though, I'm out walking around the neighborhood with my kid, who's still young enough to want to trick-or-treat. I'm fortunate to have a staff (i.e. grandma) who's willing to stand at the door and hand out candy, count TOTs/hour and make sure the props and fog are still running.

I aspire to taking on the role of ghost host in the walk-through, once I get that completed. In about six or seven years.


----------

